# I’ll show you mine if you’ll show me yours!



## Ronni (Dec 15, 2019)

Decorations that is.  Christmas decorations. 
The shelves in our den. A couple of things on there were made for me by dear friends 30 or so years ago and I pull them out every year. There are some things made by my children that are paper products and so ugly, but they too are treasures and are lovingly displayed year after year 







Kitchen. The Kitchen table basket is something I threw together from remnants of other decorations that broke over no longer able to be used and they came together nicely.

to be continued......


----------



## Ronni (Dec 15, 2019)

I collect teapots and when son number three earned his very first paycheck (right around Christmas time)  he went and bought me a Christmas one because he knew Christmas wasmy favorite time of the year.

Other random shots around the house


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

I saved many Shiny Brite ornaments I remember from my childhood. Although I don't put up a tree anymore, I still add to them from time to time. You don't have to smoke to collect cigar boxes.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 16, 2019)

*This little guy is it for me this year.*


----------



## Catlady (Dec 16, 2019)

@Ronni = that white flower in photo #2, is it made of lace?  In the 1970's I made fantasy flowers by using wire shaped into flower petals and dunking them into a chemical liquid.  It would harden into thin plastic.  They came out beautiful and I made some for my sister.  After many moves I don't know what happened to the flowers, and the liquid was no longer sold (too toxic??).  Wish I had taken pics of the flowers.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 21, 2019)

Catlady said:


> @Ronni = that white flower in photo #2, is it made of lace?  In the 1970's I made fantasy flowers by using wire shaped into flower petals and dunking them into a chemical liquid.  It would harden into thin plastic.  They came out beautiful and I made some for my sister.  After many moves I don't know what happened to the flowers, and the liquid was no longer sold (too toxic??).  Wish I had taken pics of the flowers.



@Catlady  no it's not.  I'm not sure what it's made of, some kind of synthetic material.  I got it at Michael's.  It's a clip on.  I do know what you're talking about though.  I've made ornaments in a similar fashion.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

Ronni said:


> @Catlady  no it's not.  I'm not sure what it's made of, some kind of synthetic material.  I got it at Michael's.  It's a clip on.  I do know what you're talking about though.  I've made ornaments in a similar fashion.


At one time I thought of making flowers out of velvet, but I no longer seem to have the patience for crafts.  Besides, the velvet will probably attract a lot of dust and I hate dusting.


----------

